# Doge 63



## ken0062 (May 19, 2017)

Recently got hold of a doge 63 grinder, given it a good strip down and clean up which has cleaned up nicely and burrs seem to be OK.









Anyway I intend to use it for single dosing and would like to get retention as low as possible, one thing I have noticed is that the plastic dome in the throat leaves a gap underneath for beans to collect but if I remove it it leaves a ledge which the beans sit on.









Not sure if I should just leave it in place so it fills up eventually or would it be a idea to fill the gap with silicon or something.

Also has anyone managed to fit a lens hood on one of these I would imagine it would need to be fitted to a short 67mm tube that fits in the throat.

Any other sugestions for mods and use with restricted headroom welcome.


----------



## ken0062 (May 19, 2017)

After experimenting and trying it out for a bit I have found that it goes from pulling a 16 in 40 out in 30 sec to almost chocking the machine after adjusting just one notch (gaggia classic with standard double basket), is this a sign that the burrs need changing I did not think it should be that sensitive I have a much better range of adjustment on my Baratza virtuoso.


----------



## ken0062 (May 19, 2017)

Got some new burrs for it now and it is grinding a lot more consistant, also decided to do my own take on a stepless mod by turning some stainless bar and making a sort of brake shoe out of paxolin.

















Found out a cut up aerosol top made a ideal adapter to fit a 67mm lens hood.

And have also now done the egg timer mod to the doser and fitted a schnozzle thanks to the excellent articles by @    *jimbojohn55*

 

*
*












*
*Think it is about ready now for a proper trial in the kitchen.


----------

